# My Year in Detailing - 2009



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, it is the end of another year! 2009 has been easily my busiest year in terms of detailing following on from the start of my buisness in late 2008 and its been going from quiet strength to quiet strength throughout the course of this year. As is becoming tradition for me at the festive period, this thread is a chance for me to sit down and reflect on what has been, and what I hope will be in the coming year!

In terms of detailing, my year can be easily split into two separate sections - detailing as we know it, and machine polishing classes which I started at the start of this year as one of main focuses of my business. Throughout the course of the year I have had the pleasure of working on many cars, meeting keen and enthusiastic owners and sharing my detailing with like minded folk. With the machine polishing classes I have experienced a success I never thought I would see at the start of the year with regular full classes stretching throughout the course of the year and very enjoyable they have been too - a great chance to spend time working with folk who are keen to learn and so far feedback from the classes has been very positive. The year has also seen a few changes take place as well, and those who have followed my posts throughout the year will have noticed that starting this summer Gordon (caledonia) and myself have joined forces to form a detailing team that we will be looking to grow from strength to strength this coming year.

*Detailing*

Looking back through the cars detailed this year, it has become clear that 2009 was certainly a busy year! Better than I could have hoped for in all honesty. I am not a full time detailer as many will know, I have a part time detailing business and I am a PhD student in Physics, so to have been able to work on so many cars this year has been a true pleasure. Every car has had a little story to tell as well, and has served to build a nice portfolio for the year of 2009. Huge thanks must go to those who I have worked with on these details: Gordon (caledonia), Davy (badly_dubbed), Stuart (stu324) and Bryan (blr123).

_Bentley Continental GT_










The year in detailing started off with a bit of an odd-ball. This detail was actually that of Andy (andyboygsi), Bryan and myself were called in for the paint correction stages. The car was being repaired following an accident. Fully story here.

_Custom Motorhome_










Another odd ball this one and completely unique - a blend of a Mini Pickup truck and a Honda Acty Romahome, with much of the staineless you see made by the owner himself. Quite a vehicle and a labour of love. Full sotry here.

_Suzuki Wagon R_










Doesn't matter what type of car it is, we will always gladly detail it and show it the same care and attention as you might expect us too! This car was detailed for an elderly couple who wanted the faded paintwork cheered up and it was only our pleasure to restore the little car to a deep glossy red. They were very pleased  Full story here.

_BMW E38 740i_










The 7-series before it got fat! Really enjoyed this car, I have a thing for solid red as it is a beautiful colour to polish. Big car but well worth the time and effort put into it  Full story here.

_Volvo XC90_










Familiar paint here - Volvo Black Sapphire Metallic. Only on a much bigger car than my own S60! Full story here.

_Ferrari F355 Berlinetta_










This was one of the first "Tuition Details" that I had carried out, where the owner takes part in the detail to learn the techniques with a focus on what they are interested in as they work on the detail. Best of two worlds - detailing tuition and a full detail  This owner was one of the bravest, choosing to learn to use the rotary polisher on his Ferrari! Full story here.

_Seat Alhambra_










This car had been washed by the owner's kids, and by god it showed it! Looked a bit like it had been washed with stones - this one is well worth a read if you want to see some serious machine polishing correction in action. Full story here.

_Ford Focus_










An every day family car, benefitting nicely from machine polishing to sort out some of the severe paint defects that is had. Full story here.

_Ferrari 360 Spider_










The first of two 360 Spiders, both owned by good friends. This car was showing evidence of overspray from being parked ina bodyshop and not being properly covered but good claying sorted it with machine polishing =restoring the gloss and removing the paint defects. And of course, its red  ... Full story here.

_VW Golf GTi DSG_










This car had been meticulously cared for - returning to us for a second time (first time round was a winter protection detail in late 2008), the car was only showing very light swirls pointing to the owner having the wash process well sorted. Deeper RDS were taken care of in this tuition detail, and also a little bit of wheel polishing. Full story here.

_Ford S-Max_










Another Ford! This time larger family transport in a rather fetching grey, this car was corrected on the whole with just a finishing polish as Meguiars #205 started to see its full outings with me after testing in the early part of the year. Full story here.

_Kia Sorento_










This was one of the worst cars for paint correction with paint that was like Evostick! Really challenged the rotary polishing skills this one, but it all came good in the end - a worthwhile read if you're interested in sticky paint! Full story here.

_Vauxhall Astra Sport Hatch_










Welcoming Gordon (caledonia) to the detailing team good and proper with this tuition detail with fellow member Helen (MissyR). Cracking car and solid white coming up looking beautifully. This was the first of what was to be, and what will continue to be many full on details by the pairing of myself and Gordon (caledonia)  Full story here.

_Ferrari 360 Spider_










The second Ferrari and this one was showing the benefits of Meguiars #205, now well and truly a part of our machine polishing armoury... probably the best finishing polish on the market  Lovely cars to work on these Ferraris, and in the right colour too! Special mention here to Jim, the owner, who was responsible for putting the other Ferrari owners (Charlie and David) in contact with me for the details you see above and before things fell through with Diane, was happy to allow us to use his car as a wedding car. Top bloke  Hopefully will see Jim again in the new year :thumb: Full story here.

_Mazda RX-8_










This car was in almost perfect condition when it arrived - just as well given how thin the paint was! Refining perfection on this car, and Meguiars #205 again shows just how flexible it can be and how capable it is at delivering quality machine finishes  ... Full story here.

_Volvo S80 V8_










This car is owned by my IAM observer and as a thank you for getting me through the IAM advanced driving, Gordon and I team detailed his crakcing V8 powered S80, along with Iain himself and his mate Craig. A great day of team detailing, rounded off with a pizza! Fulle story here.

_VW Golf TDi_










This was Spoony's first experience of machine polishing as he and Andrew, his mate, joined me for a tuition detail on this Golf. Great to meet the guys on the day, and good that Stuart is still in contact with us and we can see the car is being looked after really well. A real gloss restoration on this car, worth the read - full story here.

_Audi A4 S-Line_










A full correction detail on a beautiful black Audi A4 S-Line, and with cracking sun to take the after pics in too! Full story here.

_Aston Martin V8 Vantage_










This was the first Aston Martin which I had detailed and was a very enjoyable day for Stuart and myself. The car was well looked after and cared for, in great condition before the detail but a light machine polish certainly restored the gloss and left the silver with better clarity. Full story here.

_Skoda Fabia VRS_










Paul travelled up from England for this tuition detail, and it was a very enjoyable day. Cracking wee car, little challenges here and there but came up a real treat in the end. Really enjoyable. Full story here.

_Honda Civic Type R (Mugen Kit)_










Quite a mean looking Civic Type R, and it sounded deafening when started up (I think my ears are still ringing from it!!). Lovely deep finish achieved on this car, full story here.

_BMW 330d Coupe_










This was a tough tuition detail - rock hard paint and deep defects requiring serious polising - wool mop and Meguiars #105! Some cracking facial expressions from me in the pics, but as usual, it all came good in the end and a lovely set of after shots  ... Gordon and Davy both involved in this one. Full story here.

_VW Touran_










Another family car gets the KG treatment, with Stuart working with me on this day. Only light marks on this car, suggesting that the owner knows how to look after it, so light correction and refining the finish on this car  Full story here.

_VW Polo TDi_










Because every car deserves to shine. This was a full correction detail on a small runabout, that included some deep scratch correction by wetsanding and heavy compounding where appropriate. Full story here.

_Volvo V40_

A tuition detail to show what a difference a day can make :

It was a case today of seeing just how big a difference a day of TLC detailing can make on a car's general appearance, and today we went from this:










to this...










and on to this...










ready to be pictured outside...



















I think these pictures tell the story  ... Full story here.

_Ford Transit LWB - Scottish Banter!_










This was a cracking day... Well worth a read this thread, an example of what happens when a few like minded detailing fok get together for a day of chilled out detailing enjoyment. A great day! Full story here.

_Suzuki Grand Vitara_










Another one of these details that through up unexpected challenges in the paint, but its always good to be kept on your toes and challenges are there to be risen to. Nice car this one, enjoyed the way she shone in the afters! Full story here.

_Vauxhall VXR-8_










Big car this one, but being brand new, it only required very mild polishing... you would not expect the car to require any machine polishing but like most new cars, this arrived with swirls all ready for the new owner... easily sorted out as part of this detail though. Full story here.

_Rover P2 16hp_










Bit of a special car this one - restored 26 years ago and a multi award winner in this country. Alas, it was damaged while on show at a car show by an aerosol spray. Two days of dedicated time with the machine polishers saw her returned to her former glory and one very happy owner. One of the details of the year this one for us, and a great read - full story here.

_Audi RS4 (The First One!)_










The first of two Audi RS4s to see the KG and Caledonia treatment, this car was showing some evidence of respray work which was dealth with the restore the deep gloss finish you'd expect. Really mean and moodie looking car this with an exhaust note to match the looks. Full story here.

_Seat Ibiza FR TDi_










A show winner! This tuition detailer was carried out with myself, Gordon and Davy and the owner who was very keen and enthusiastic. Made for a great day's detailing and a lovely car at the end of the day too. Full story here.

_Audi RS4 (The Second One!)_










Another Audi RS4 to be treated by Gordon and myself, and Davy as well on this one! Lovely cars these and a lot of effort behind the machine polishers gave this car the finish it deserved. Full story here.

_Ford Focus RS_










This was quite a car. Lovely colour, and a mean looking piece of kit with a bark and power to back up the looks. Owned by AllyRS on the forum, who was keen and enthusiastic about looking after the car and we know it will still be looking as good as the day it left us. Great car, really enjoyable detail. Full story here.

_Ford Racing Puma_










Getting a flavour for Ford this year! The most popular marque in our detailing portfolio this year, and another cracker of a car to work on this Racing Puma. Colour very similar to the Focus RS above, and blue is certainly growing on me that is for sure! Full story here.

_VW Bora_










Another tuition detail, and an example of how to correct deep marks by compounding on this car as it was certainly having its fair share of RDS. Came out beautifully in the end though. Full story here.

_Mini Cooper_










Solid black - my favourite colour of all time to detail. So unforgiving, and that is what is great about it as your machine finish has to be spot on or it will punish you! We were mighty proud of our efforts on this one  ... Full story here.

_Mercedes E220CDi_










Full detail on exterior here and thiswas the start of the modified wash processes used by our detailing team in response to changes in working environments - the necessity to be able to vary your wash technique to suit the environment was becoming ever more important and ONR and steam cleaners were becoming a bigger part of our work. Full story here.

_Audi A4 S-Line (Red)_










As above, and a further more detailed story here about the cleaning techniques we are using at the start of our detailing and how they are well integrated to the quality of our final results. Oh, and solid red again, which always makes me happy!  Full story here.

_BMW 135i_










A trip away for Gordon and I, down to the borders to enhance this baby BMW (with a big engine!) Great tuition detail, mostly light polishing but the odd deep mark to sort out here and there... Full story here.

_Ferrari 250 Lusso_










A detail with a difference this one, and worth reading for sure! Not always can you merrily machine polish a finish, and on this very thin paint and 40+ year old car, a softly softly approach was the name of the game. Beautiful, simply beautiful car though. Full story here.

_Skoda Fabia VRS - Full Monty!_










AllyRS back with his daily driver, for a full interior and exterior detail. Steam cleaner put to full and very impressive use. Plus stone chip repair on the bonnet. A lot to this detail, carried out over two days. Full story here.

_Mercedes E320CDi_










A tuition detail on a Mercedes with _very_ thin paint in places! A challenge to fully correct while keeping in the safe boundaries but we relish a challenge. Full story here.

_Lexus IS220_

What a turnaround to end the year on!!:

The car as it arrived on Saturday morning...



















And after machine polishing on Sunday afternoon...



















Full story here.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*Machine Polishing Classes*

When I introduced my machine polishing classes at the start of the year, I couldn't have imagined the success they would have been and the enjoyment I would get from running them - so much so that at least one has run every month since the start of the year, and in many months two or even three have run. I love working with people, and sharing my knowledge about something I am passionate about and these machine polishing classes have been a real joy this past year. A selection of photogrpahs from the classes...
















































































































































































































Apollogies here that the later tuition days dont have a photo record, you can blame my Toshiba laptop hard disk for that which failed and took a lot of my pics with it (and I was planning a summary post of the autumn/winter detailing classes but there we go... anyone with any pics, please do post them up!!)

Hugely enjoyable and looking back through the posts and the kind words left in each one, it has been a very rewarding experience. Tuition days will be back in 2010 for sure, as we look to revamp the days slightly but the core ideas will be the same - hands on learning, light hearted and fun atmosphere. Master classes will be expanded this year too to include stone chip repair, more on wet sanding and more on other materials such as glass and metals. Watch this space :thumb:

*Interesting Articles*

2009 has also been a year of research for me, and out of it has come a few interesting articles which I hope the community as a whole have found interesting... a summary of the articles this year:

Paint Correction - What You Should Be Considering

From Enthusiast to Pro

Thin Clearcoat - Can You Spot It?

Paint Removal by Rotary Polishing - An Example

Menzerna Polishes Removal Rates - Test to Destruction

Glass Polishing by Machine - Defect Correction

Light Sources - 500W Halogen vs. 3M Sun Gun Important Demo

Look out for a raft of articles in early 2010 as I look to summarise a lot more of my recent findings, and a couple of major product reviews on for example Meguiars #105/#205 polishes on how I find I really get the best from them.

*To 2010...*

2009 certainly has been a cracker of a year - cracking details, successful detailing classes, and I have met yet more like minded folk - a great bunch of guys and girls!  For me personally, the year has certainly had its ups and downs, most notable could be the end of a long term relationship and engagement. But that can be chalked up to one of these things, and this year has seen the start of far more - one main example being the detailing team of myself and Gordon (caledonia), someone who has certainly done a lot to help me through a difficult summer and kept my mind focussed on my detailing. Its with excitement that I look forward to what 2010 will bring, and I can hopeful and confident that we will see much more detailing and many more writeups to share with the detailing community!

I would like to say a huge thanks to all those who have had their car detailed by me this year, and all those who have attended my tuition classes. You have all made this year a cracker of a year for me, and detailing really has come to the forefront for me in 2009 as something that will be sticking with me for quite some time to come.

*I wish everyone a very Merry Christmas, and all the very best for 2010!*

All the best,

Dave KG


----------



## tom769 (Oct 1, 2009)

Many thanks Dave!!

Superb work, great devotion and thanks for sharing!

I will come to Scotland next year and probably, if possible, be there at one of your tuition days...

Merry Christmas to all of you fron sunny Greece (21 degrees here today..)


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

EXCELLENT THREAD, and good luck in the new year.


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice post!

Now I'm thinking what I did bad, what was well done and what had to try.

2010 will be a nanotech lab year??


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice post Dave and some top work. ATB for next year :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great thread Dave and hope 2010 is a good year for you


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice dave been great to read your threads over the last year i will have a look throw some off them why the turkey goes down  hope you have a fantastic christmas and new year


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Best Wishes for 2010 Dave.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one Dave - Thanks for taking the time to post !

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Great post Dave, Atb for 2010 mate.

Paul


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

Great thread. I'll have to get in touch with you in the new year and speak about a tuition detail or machine polishin lesson. good to have someone so knowlegeable close by. I'll be in touch


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Impessive list there even more so considering all the other things you seem to manage to squeeze in to your life.

Hope you have a fantastic Christmas and new year.

Tim


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Can only re-iterate what's been said earlier Dave, look forward to attending one of your Rotary Polishing classes in 2010, (once I've bought mine) and all the best for 2010....._


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

A great collection of some stunning cars dude

All the best for 2010

:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Have a nice Christmas, Dave.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice selection of cars Dave, have a great christmas mate:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Outstanding as always and a joy to read:thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

great years portfolio there kg and caledonia. well done and all the best for the next years in detailing.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Another outstanding post from Dave


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done hope 2010 is even busier and thanks for taking the time to show us your work - must have taken you ages to write the thread but well worth it.

Pav


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Merry Christmas Dave and a happy New Year to you - thanks for your input this year to DW and personal advice to me - and great to see the old school Ferrari in your highlights.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent work - as always 

Look forward to more in 2010.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

good read as always.was one of the first indetail van threads i read.all the best for the new year.keep up the good threads:thumb:


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

What a cracking year you've had :doublesho! My personal favorite was the Rover P2 write up, closely followed by the Ferrari 250 - it was great to see a write up showing how good the results can be even from a careful, comparitively light polishing session. That said, the Altezza at the end almost stole the show - quite a way to end the year!

Hope you have a great Christmas & New Year, and many thanks for all of your write-ups and tests throughout the year :thumb:!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks to all for your kind words 



tom769 said:


> Many thanks Dave!!
> 
> Superb work, great devotion and thanks for sharing!
> 
> ...


Wish it was 21degC here, its not got above freezing yet here! Look forward to hopefully seeing you at one of our classes next year - I'd wait till summer though, when the weather warms up! :thumb:



krilinmvp said:


> Very nice post!
> 
> Now I'm thinking what I did bad, what was well done and what had to try.
> 
> 2010 will be a nanotech lab year??


There will be some testing of these types of products, yup  Nanolex has been ongoing tests this year with some very impressive results especially from the Premium Sealant (the old trial version, clear liquid spray) on my wheels!



ntynan528 said:


> Great thread. I'll have to get in touch with you in the new year and speak about a tuition detail or machine polishin lesson. good to have someone so knowlegeable close by. I'll be in touch


Look forward to hearing from you mate :thumb: Sure we can come up with a good day of machine polsihing for you :thumb:



Paulo said:


> _Can only re-iterate what's been said earlier Dave, look forward to attending one of your Rotary Polishing classes in 2010, (once I've bought mine) and all the best for 2010....._


Cheers Paul, look forward to seeing you again in the new year! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Dave and a very interesting read :thumb:

All the best for 2010 .


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic post Dave,

And even made me consider whether to do a full tuition detail with you in 2010!!!!

I so loved the DA machine polishing course. I can't wait to do the Rotary one now!

Anyone wondering whether Dave's tuition is worth a trip to Dundee - I can tell it's of the quality to fly round the world for!

Best Wishes for 2010 Dave! Look forward to seeing you again!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

It's always amazing to look back over all the motors you have done, such a wide range and all with great results............:thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to post and all the best for the forthcoming New Year............:thumb:


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

Always great to read your posts mate - this is a really nice write up of the year.

Merry Christmas and all the best for the new year


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Great thread Dave! Merry Chirstmas and Happy New Year when it comes.
We still need to sort out a day for me to come back up again for a one on one for the Leon 
Alex


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice post Dave, great pics too, all the best 

Phil.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Another Great post Dave, Thanks for your hard work,its brilliant to see my cars featuring- Just wish they were still as clean. 

ATB for 2010. 


Ally


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work chaps, great read too :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:thumb: Dave


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Great post Dave!

You really have had a busy 2009 and I wish you all the best for 2010 

I love that first black Audi RS4 you did, what a stunning looking car.

If I had the money then I would gladly swap my car for it.

Have a great Christmas and maybe I will see you next year for another one of your tuition days.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Well done on all you have managed to squeeze into the last 12 months Dave 
and thank you for the knowledge you have passed on thru the 2 tuition days i attended earlier in the year 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

All the best Dave KG, Caledonia and of course not forgetting Badly Dubbed...

So pleased am I with the shiney result, I started getting the bus to work after my S-Line got "the treatment" during my tuition detail on 1st Nov...so pleased in fact it's only covered 96miles since then, spending the rest of it's time in the garage!!!...wife thinks I've totally lost it...

Hope to see you guys again next decade...

Best wishes
Stuart
:wave:


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

A great read asalways Dave.

Happy christmas and all the best for 2010 for you and your business.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

What an array of details/tuitions. Awesome work Dave, I'll be looking forward to reading your new showroom posts in the New Year. :thumb:

ATB

Chris


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Some great work and awesome cars, making for great read!

All the best for the up and coming year!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

First of all Thanks for all the great comments on this thread.

*And Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.*

It has been a very eventful year in some ways more than others. But the Detailing has been great fun.

As well as hard work. For me its the look on the owners face that means more to me than anything else. Cant wait till the coming year and get back into the fold once more.

I have struck up a great friendship with a good few member on the forum and look forward to gaining a few more next year also.

Dave has become a very loyal and most of all trusted friend. Together the banter and fun, we have makes this all worth while. 
So on this note I wish to Thank my true friend Dave KG and he is possibly the highlight of the year. We have soldiered though a lot of personal issues in both our lives and general just been there for each other. Different walks of life, But united we stand. So on this note.

Merry Christmas 
Gordon.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that Dave. Merry Xmas and all the best for the future! My favourite piccy has to be the 1st RS4 with the black wheels!:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks guys for all the kind wishes and I hope that this post at the end of 2010 will be just as full of fun details! 



CliveP said:


> Fantastic post Dave,
> 
> And even made me consider whether to do a full tuition detail with you in 2010!!!!
> 
> ...


Many thanks Clive, I'm really glad you got so much from the day and that it was worth the miles you travelled - a fair old way up to sunny Scotland, though IIRC you got the weather for it 



alx_chung said:


> Great thread Dave! Merry Chirstmas and Happy New Year when it comes.
> We still need to sort out a day for me to come back up again for a one on one for the Leon
> Alex


Yes, we will need to get that sorted soon Alex, thats for sure! Will be good to catch up with you again soon too :thumb:



AllyRS said:


> Another Great post Dave, Thanks for your hard work,its brilliant to see my cars featuring- Just wish they were still as clean.
> 
> ATB for 2010.
> 
> Ally


A quick wash and all will be well, Ally  Though not exactly the weather for it right now :lol::lol: Hopefully catch up with you again soon in 2010 :thumb:



Adam D said:


> Great post Dave!
> 
> You really have had a busy 2009 and I wish you all the best for 2010
> 
> ...


Cheers Adam - we would look forward to seeing you at one of our days next year, keep your eyes peeled as they will be a regular feature again :thumb: I'm a bit of fan of that RS4 also 



notsosmall said:


> Well done on all you have managed to squeeze into the last 12 months Dave
> and thank you for the knowledge you have passed on thru the 2 tuition days i attended earlier in the year
> 
> Merry Christmas


A pleasure mate, you were one of the very first days if my memory serves! I remember the silver Scooby well. :thumb:



Stuhil said:


> All the best Dave KG, Caledonia and of course not forgetting Badly Dubbed...
> 
> So pleased am I with the shiney result, I started getting the bus to work after my S-Line got "the treatment" during my tuition detail on 1st Nov...so pleased in fact it's only covered 96miles since then, spending the rest of it's time in the garage!!!...wife thinks I've totally lost it...
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter if it gets a little dirty - a good wash and she'll be shining like when she left the unit. Was a real pleasure to detail you A4 with you Stu, a really enjoyable day and we look forward to catching up with you again soon! Take care :thumb:



caledonia said:


> First of all Thanks for all the great comments on this thread.
> 
> *And Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.*
> 
> ...


Its going to be a good year, 2010, I have a feeling about that! :thumb: Thank you Gordon for all that you have done for me this year, especially around late summer when I was really glad to have friends like you around me - made a certain event a whole lot easier to handle. I look forward to working with you in detailing throughout the coming year and beyond, Gordon - but more so I look forward to the friendly banter :thumb:


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

wish you getting better and better on 2010 ...


----------



## stifler (Jul 25, 2007)

Some great work and cars there Dave, you did a great job on my RX-8.

I have actually just sold it and need to get in touch with you about detailing its replacement 

PM if you get some time. All the best for 2010.


----------

